# Your Top 5 Favorite Movies of All Time?



## pjk (Mar 16, 2006)

Lets discuss the top 5 here.


----------



## pjk (Mar 16, 2006)

Off the top of my head right now, my list would look something like this:
Saving Private Ryan
Forest Gump
Blow
Shawshank Redemption
Crash

I am sure I can add on many more, but those are what I am thinking off the top of my head from now.


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 16, 2006)

The Blues Brothers
The Matrix Trilogy
Scary Movie 3
The Day After Tomorrow
Home Alone Trilogy (yes, there were 3) 

Some of my favorites...


----------



## AbelBrata (Mar 17, 2006)

Top-5 favorite movies in my head right now:
1. The Blue Lagoon
2. The Deer Hunter
3. Rocky (yes, all 5
4. A Beautiful Mind
5. Rocket Boys


----------



## Scott (Mar 17, 2006)

1) Saving Private Ryan (War)
2) The Shawshank Redemption (Prison Break)
3) Glory (War)
4) Miracle (Sport)
5) Saw (Horror)


----------



## dougreed (Mar 17, 2006)

In no particular order:

MASH
Dr. Strangelove
Reservoir Dogs
Patton
Kill Bill (Vol. I + II)


----------



## Richard (Mar 19, 2006)

Also in no order...

Walk the Line
Top Gun
Remember the Titans
The Program
The Patriot


----------



## dougreed (Mar 19, 2006)

Ah, I forgot about Walk The Line... As much as I liked M*A*S*H on TV, I think Walk The Line was a better movie. 

Also, I think Battle Royale, Ray, and The Usual Suspects deserve honorable mention. I might also change my mind once I see No Direction Home.


----------



## Scott (Mar 19, 2006)

where are all the horror fans?? common guys!


----------



## pjk (Mar 19, 2006)

I liked Saw, that was an excellent movie. Have you seen the second one they put out yet?


----------



## MrMikey83 (Mar 19, 2006)

Horror fan here!

Saw 1 and 2
Back to the Future trillogy
Oceans 11 (and 12)
Texas Chainsaw Massacre
Office Space
Dogma
...and most of Pixars stuff.

Yes more than 5, i know...


----------



## pjk (Mar 19, 2006)

Ah, I cant forget office space, that movie is hilarious.


----------



## dougreed (Mar 20, 2006)

> *
> Samir: No one in this country can ever pronounce my name right. It's not that hard: Samir Na-gheen-an-a-jar. Nagheenanajar.
> Michael Bolton: Yeah, well at least your name isn't Michael Bolton.
> Samir: You know there's nothing wrong with that name.
> ...



Haha, yeah, I forgot about Office Space, too. I also forgot about Goodfellas, The Godfather, Scarface, and A Clockwork Orange.

-Doug


----------



## pjk (Mar 20, 2006)

In office space, I love it when they are interviewing the people to be cut, and Micheal comes in and they ask him if he is related to the star, etc. That part is one of the best parts of that movie.


----------



## AbelBrata (Mar 22, 2006)

Ah yes...
I also really love Asian movies, especially Japanese!
1. Ichi The Killer  
2. Battle Royale
3. Ju-On
4. The Ring / Ringu
5. Fighter in The Wind (This one is Korean)


----------



## dougreed (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AbelBrata_@Mar 22 2006, 01:03 AM
> * I also really love Asian movies, especially Japanese! *


 Have you seen Schinin No Samurai? That should have been on my list, also. Its western remake (The Magnificient Seven) was good, too.

-Doug


----------



## AbelBrata (Mar 23, 2006)

Ah... Sichinin no Samurai!
a classic but fantastic movie...
I suddenly remember other movies.
OK, here are my favorite Martial Art movies,
well.. not all of them are Japanese:
1. Samurai 7
2. Fighter in The Wind (Korean)
3. Azumi
4. Zatoichi (many versions of this)
5. Ong Bak (Thailand)
You must see Ong Bak, it's cool!


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Mar 23, 2006)

My top five at the moment are not just american...

1.Grudge
2.Dosti(Hindi movie)
3.Forest Gump
4.Dus(Hindi movie)
5.Resident Evil(1&2)


----------



## dougreed (Mar 23, 2006)

I forgot about Ong Bak and Zatoichi. I have only seen the Zatoichi with Beat Takeshi... it came out a few years ago. Both very cool movies.

-Doug


----------



## dougreed (Mar 23, 2006)

I also forgot to mention A Clockwork Orange. Great movie. As for anime, Spirited Away is pretty good, also.

Also, it isn't exactly one of the greatest movies ever made, but anyone looking for a *very* entertaining horror movie (the kind that makes you laugh at the absurdity) should see Dawn of the Dead. It's nearly as much of a comedy as it is a zombie flick.


> *Everybody get up, and get down with the sickness!*


-Doug


----------



## Scott (Mar 23, 2006)

Naw, if your looking for quality horrors, here what you should see

1) Saw I
2) Saw II
3) When a stranger calls (The 2005 remake, not the old one)
4) House Of Wax
5) Psyco (cant beat the classics )

things NOT to see
*Hostel* -_This movie SUCKED. it was just like porn for the first half hour, and then it was just stupid._

*The Exorsism of Emily Rose* - _Wow, can you say "over-acting"?_

*Final Destination 3* - _Crappy story line, and terrible actors._


----------



## dougreed (Mar 23, 2006)

Scott,

I never said DotD was a quality horror movie, I just said it was entertaining.  BTW, I saw Saw I, and wasn't too impressed... I guess I will have to see Saw II, though. And yeah, Psycho was pretty good.

-Doug


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 23, 2006)

I can't remember which Final Destinations I watched, probabbly 2. That one was pretty nice, but its the only one I've seen.


----------



## ZarqaMalik (Mar 24, 2006)

I haven't seen The Exorsism of Emily Rose, but The Exorsism was a good movie.. As for Spirted Away, I agree with Peter, that is a great anime movie better than some that I have seen. One great scary movie was Halloween Reserection and the other movie that went after it.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 24, 2009)

BUMP. This and the TV one I'm surprised were such big bumps. These off-topic ones are fun to see what people like and there is no wrong answer so no fights, right?
1) School of Rock
Others I really like: Batman the Movie (1966 lol), Blades of Glory, The Dark Knight, The Spiderman Series, Who Framed Roger Rabbit, and the Wayne's World movies and The Simpsons Movie. Not top 5 but School of Rock is Def #1 and The Simpsons and Wayne's Worlds would def be in the top 5.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Nov 25, 2009)

1) Twilight: New Moon
2) Moulin Rouge
3) Mean Girls
4) Phantom of the Opera
5) Charlie and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## Kian (Nov 25, 2009)

5 is impossible. Here are a few that I love: 

Amadeus, Boondock Saints, Braveheart, Casablanca, Citizen Kane, A Clockwork Orange, The Dark Knight, A Few Good Men, Fight Club, Finding Forrester, Forrest Gump, The Godfather, The Godfather Part II, Hoosiers, To Kill a Mockingbird, Love Actually, The Patriot, Red Dawn, Rudy, The Shawshank Redemption, Silence of the Lambs, Thank You for Smoking, V For Vendetta


----------



## AREScuber (Nov 25, 2009)

I just look at all of these posts and it seemed weird because they were talking about b seeing both saw movies. There are like six now and then i realized that besides my post and the three before me all these posts were from 2006, so how did Edmund pull this thread out of the archives? And

1 the Die Hard movies
2 Indiana Jones Movies
3 The Usual Suspects 
4 All the Harrison Ford Escaping movies (Patriot Games, Air Force 1, The Fugitive, etc.)
5 Phone Booth


----------



## moogra (Nov 25, 2009)

The Matrix Reloaded
The Matrix
Forrest Gump
Shaolin Soccer
various Harry Potter ones


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 25, 2009)

Can only think of one right now
Inglourious Basterds.

EDIT: Just read another post and yes Back To The Future would be one my my favs aswell.


----------



## Davepencilguin (Nov 25, 2009)

Lord of the Rings ftw.


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 25, 2009)

Back To The Future
Terminator
Inglorious Basterds
The Matrix
Napoleon Dynamite

and a lot more...


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 25, 2009)

Edmund said:


> there is no wrong answer so no fights, right?



lololol if only...


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 25, 2009)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind seems to be the only one which comes to mind. d:


----------



## LNZ (Nov 25, 2009)

LOTR movie series (I also add the 1977 animated movie "The Hobbit" too)
Star Wars (All 6, even The Phantom Menace)
Watership Down (1978)
Yellow Submarine (1968)
Bowling For Columbine (2002)

The title "Bowling For Columbine" comes from the fact that the two shooters went ten pin bowling before shooting up the school.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 25, 2009)

Gee, I read some of the first posts and yuk!
Deer hunter and miracle are so bad!
Hmm, Some of these I don't really watch but I think the are simply genius, in no order:
Starwars 
Lord of the Rings
Terminator
Austin Powers

Can't think of a 5th. I will just say ARNIE stars in some good movies.


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 25, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> Back To The Future
> Terminator
> Inglorious Basterds
> The Matrix
> ...



Napoleon Dynamite, ROFL! I love this movie... for me it's:

1.) Jerry Maguire
2.) Back to the future (big fan - waiting for the blurays)
3.) Lord of the rings


----------



## Rama (Nov 25, 2009)

In no particular order:
The Blues Brothers
Men In Black
Pulp Fiction
Reservoir Dogs

What do they all have in common?
Click me.

Ps. Funny enough they wore all Ray-Bans too.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Nov 25, 2009)

Mulholland Drive
Primer
Waking Life
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
Donnie Darko
The top four for sure, there are a ton tied for fifth, i'd say. So i just picked one for the moment.


----------



## TheBB (Nov 25, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> Mulholland Drive



Thumbs up.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 25, 2009)

I forgot to say, Fight Club.

Even though it's based on a totally bull philosophy of neo-luddism and anti-consumerism. I still like it, regardless.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 25, 2009)

Popeye.

Lion King.

Jungle Book.

Mission Impossible.

Charlie Angel's.


----------



## ErikJ (Nov 25, 2009)

not in any kind of order:

starwars series

lord of war

V for vendetta

zombieland

Up

it's hard to choose only 5


----------



## Escher (Nov 25, 2009)

In no particular order:

Fight Club
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Alien
Donnie Darko
Withnail & I

But then there are so many good films, like Hero, The Wind That Shakes the Barley, The Matrix, Blade Runner, Shaun of the Dead...


----------



## Radu (Nov 25, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> Mulholland Drive
> Primer
> Waking Life
> Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
> ...



I like your choices.

Here are a few that come to my mind now

*Cube* (my favourite, although I've seen it before cubing...I think ya'll like this one)
*Requiem for a Dream*
*Pi*
*Paranormal Activity* (I've seen it a few days ago and I was impressed)
*Dead End*


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 25, 2009)

1)The Twilight Saga: New Moon.
2)Twilight
3)Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*
4)Arby n The Chief: The Movie
5)RYan and Sean's...nah. It was lame. 
5)Transformers 80s


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Nov 25, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind seems to be the only one which comes to mind. d:



YES! Eternal Sunshine is amazing... and the director of the movie loves cubes. He solves it with his nose! =)

other than eternal sunshine, I'd say that my favs are fight club, garden state, donnie darko, and oldboy.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 25, 2009)

dunpeal2064 said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind seems to be the only one which comes to mind. d:
> ...



Oh that was directed by nose/foot solver?


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 25, 2009)

Just five? There are so many movies that I love... well on the top of my head,in no order...

Fight Club 
American Psycho
Black Hawk Down
Saving Private Ryan
A Walk to Remember
Seven
Kill Bill Volume 1&2


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 25, 2009)

Not necessarily in any order, but these movies are all awesome and were my absolute favorite movie at some point in my life:

Terminator 2, Shawshank Redemption, Man on Fire, GATTACA, Dumb and Dumber

Of course there are tons more that I like a lot, but those are my top 5 (in some order, I don't even know!)

Chris


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 25, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Not necessarily in any order, but these movies are all awesome and were my absolute favorite movie at some point in my life:
> 
> Terminator 2, Shawshank Redemption, Man on Fire, GATTACA, Dumb and Dumber
> 
> ...



I rarely watched movies. I can never pay attention long enough to watch the whole thing. However, Shawshank Redemption and Gattaca were awesome! I'll get around to watching the other 3 on your list.


----------



## irontwig (Nov 25, 2009)

In no particular order five movies I like:

Snatch
The adventures of Picasso
Big Trouble in Little China
The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari
This Is Spın̈al Tap


----------



## Karma Cat (Nov 26, 2009)

I'd have to say:
1: Tokyo Godfathers
2: Samurai Fiction
3: Return of the Living Dead
4: Terminator 2
5: The Labyrinth


----------



## Owen (Nov 26, 2009)

1. Iron Man
2. Big man Japan
3. My Neighbor Totoro
4. Star Wars: The Empire Strikes back
5. Star Trek


----------

